# Help with fine feed gear Kent mill



## centaur (Sep 30, 2017)

Hello everyone.
I would like to say thank you for all the help I've gotten on this forum by its members and I truly appreciate it..hope to one day to be knowledgeable so I can a answer and help.  
I have a problem with my fine feed on this mill.  The only thing that I have found is a worn beveled pinion gear located on the roof of the worm gear housing.. the two engagement gears for the up and down do not seem to be meshing.
The pinion moves when engaged but no contact.  How do I replace this pinion gear, what is it called and can I replace it without taking the top apart?  I included a photo of what I described..hope someone can help.
Thank you again 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4GSR (Sep 30, 2017)

Give us some more pictures of the outside of the gear box.  Picture posted is not telling us much other than the pinion gear trashed out.  Yes, I'm not familiar with your mill, but some outer pictures may give some of an idea of how to tackle getting it apart.


----------



## centaur (Sep 30, 2017)

My mill is a Bridgeport clone circa 1978.  The pinion gear turns when engaged put little contact to the forward and reverse gears.  It is connected to the right gear in the feed rate as shown.
Thanks for asking 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## centaur (Sep 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4GSR (Sep 30, 2017)

Looks like it will have to come apart from the top to get the shaft out with the damaged bevel gear out.  That means pulling the motor, V/S stuff to get to the area where the end of the shaft is.  I've been pretty fortunate not to have to tear into the head that far to replace that gear or any of the others in the head.
Let's hope someone else can tune in and give better advice on this than me.  I tried.  Ken


----------



## toolman_ar (Sep 30, 2017)

Centaur,
I think the pinion gear is item 48.

After watching a YouTube video, I think to get to it, you will have to disassemble the head.

I am not an expert on these heads, but have been studying how they work so I can repair my Bridgeport.

Someone with more experience will most likely chime in.

toolamn_ar


----------



## centaur (Sep 30, 2017)

If part #48 is the bevel gear..the part above it looks like a snap ring. Could that be what’s holding it up on the shaft at the bottom of the cluster gear.  Mine has one at the bottom.. I will try to pull it off tomorrow..see what happens.
Thanks again for your help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverbullet (Sep 30, 2017)

That bevel gear doesn't look like it's been engaging correctly , is the shaft the opposing or gears adjustable or shimable. If not I'd be buying extra bevel ones to have. Just from what I see.


----------



## toolman_ar (Oct 1, 2017)

Scroll up to 3:50 on the time of the video. 

toolman_ar


----------



## centaur (Oct 1, 2017)

toolman_ar said:


> Scroll up to 3:50 on the time of the video.
> 
> toolman_ar



He just doesn’t show or explain the removal process of that gear.  Even if he pulled it out from the top.  He would have needed to remove that gear.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## centaur (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks for everyone’s help and suggestions..the video was quite helpful.  Well, to make a long story short..I tore down the head to get to this and pulled it out.  My last question concerning this issue is  can someone help me locate and find where  I can purchase a replacement pion gear?  It is a 5/8 bore with 10 teeth.  I included some pictures.
Thanks again 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

